# Häufigkeit von Buchstaben



## Feras (10. Jan 2015)

Hi, ich habe folgende Aufgabe: 

"Berechne mit Hilfe des Chi-Quadrat-Tests, wie gut die Häufigkeitsverteilung der Buchtaben des Geheimtexts der sprachtypischen Verteilung entspricht. Ein kleinerer Wert für χ2 als Ergebnis des Chi-Quadrat-Tests zeigt eine bessere Übereinstimmung
der Verteilungen an."

Kennt jemand einen guten Pseudocode, den ich mir dann in Java übersetzen kann für den Chi-Quadrat Test?


MfG Feras


----------

